# kevin aukoin & mac fun



## piyi (Dec 10, 2006)

hi everyone! i am piyi and i am a new member. i adore mac and make up artist Kevyn Aucoin. Have you seen his books? i think he is the greatest  :angel2: see you soon!


----------



## sharyn (Dec 10, 2006)

Glad to have you!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, Piyi!


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, hope you like it here.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Dec 10, 2006)

He WAS the greatest. He passed away a few years ago.


Welcome to the forums.


----------



## juli (Dec 10, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## Dawn (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 13, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Piyi!  You'll find many of like minded people here on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Welcome aboard


----------



## jayme (Dec 19, 2006)

HALLO !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------

